# Flat band Installation HELP!



## Shanna (Feb 26, 2017)

Just got my new slingshot! It's a Simple Shot Ocularis Jelly Bean Yellow Jacket and I really want to be sure I'm installing these flat bands correctly.

First question- owners manual says I may not need the ball bearings over .08" thickness- the bands provided are .03" thickness so I DO need the ball bearings, correct?

Second question, same owners manual used The Hammer for illustration purposes which is not helpful at all.

Can someone explain like I'm five? Help me out a little? Link me to a video even?


----------



## Shanna (Feb 26, 2017)

Also the bands came with two tiny bands as well. WTF do I do with these? Owners manual not helpful


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Send a message to Nathan at SS. He will be able to set you straight.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here you go .


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^

There you go!

Whether it is a Hammer or Jelly Bean, the bands install the same way. The two extra strips of rubber are for slingshots that use the wrap and tuck method, we include those with every bandset regardless of whether it is sent with an Ocularis equipped slingshot.

If the video doesn't help, give us a call M-F 9am-5pm EST at 888-202-7475 and we would be happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------

